# kitchenaid ICE MAKER not working???



## elway

KitchenAid (side by side) Mod: KSRD22FKBT14

I know nothing about this stuff but I'm not gonna' let this frige beat me! 
Anyway, here's my problem...My ice maker will not produce any ice, nor does the water flow to the ice maker. However, I'm getting water from the dispenser (front of the frige). In reading through different info., I think I need a inline thermal fuse. I see a little dark residue on the wire casing. Unfortuantely, there's no way to open the thing. There's nor quick releases at all. 

I need to point something out. In turning the drive gear the maker went through a cycle and water was released. I did that twice and ended up with the same results...Now with that beeing said, should I elimante the inlet valve? and it's not the fill tube.

I made some test:
L-N=0.779 K OHMS
T-H=0.7809 K OHMS
L-H=0.091 VAC OR 71.2 OHMS
L-M=71.5 OHMS
N-V=190.2OHMS

To be quite honest I don't know if I tested that stuff right. I don't know how to use my tester. I read the manual and I still don't know how to use it...Can any body help?


----------



## jeff1

Hi,



> My ice maker will not produce any ice, nor does the water flow to the ice maker.


Is the icemaker sitting there dead, stuck 1/2 way through a harvest, going around going through the motions but not filling?



> I think I need a inline thermal fuse. I see a little dark residue on the wire casing.


I couldn't find one on the parts breakdown.
*If* there is one on the icemakers wire harness, the fuse can be ohmed for continuity.



> In turning the drive gear the maker went through a cycle and water was released. I did that twice and ended up with the same results...Now with that beeing said, should I elimante the inlet valve? and it's not the fill tube.


That is a good sign the fill valve is ok.



> L-N=0.779 K OHMS


Should be checking for power ( AC volts ) here, power to the icemaker but it doesn't go usually = new icemaker time.

jeff.


----------



## elway

Jeff...I rechecked L-N=0.987 VAC. However, I broke the drive gear wheel...ooops. I think I will need to replace the motor assembly or will it be the whole unit? In the event that I need to replace the unit, I notice that they come with a quick connect. My icemaker has wires that actually go into the side wall of the frige. How would I connect the wires? and where can I find another unit


----------



## jeff1

> rechecked L-N=0.987 VAC


No power to the icemaker 
Will have to check the wire diagram that comes with the refrigerator to see where the icmeaker power comes from.



> I broke the drive gear wheel...ooops


New module or new icemaker as well now.



> I think I will need to replace the motor assembly or will it be the whole unit?











Icemaker control module kit

or.









Icemaker assembly

jeff.


----------



## jeff1

> rechecked L-N=0.987 VAC


Try that again with the door switch taped closed or held closed to see what you get.

jeff.


----------



## nottelling

elway said:


> KitchenAid (side by side) Mod: KSRD22FKBT14
> 
> I know nothing about this stuff but I'm not gonna' let this frige beat me!
> Anyway, here's my problem...My ice maker will not produce any ice, nor does the water flow to the ice maker. However, I'm getting water from the dispenser (front of the frige). In reading through different info., I think I need a inline thermal fuse. I see a little dark residue on the wire casing. Unfortuantely, there's no way to open the thing. There's nor quick releases at all.
> 
> I need to point something out. In turning the drive gear the maker went through a cycle and water was released. I did that twice and ended up with the same results...Now with that beeing said, should I elimante the inlet valve? and it's not the fill tube.
> 
> I made some test:
> L-N=0.779 K OHMS
> T-H=0.7809 K OHMS
> L-H=0.091 VAC OR 71.2 OHMS
> L-M=71.5 OHMS
> N-V=190.2OHMS
> 
> To be quite honest I don't know if I tested that stuff right. I don't know how to use my tester. I read the manual and I still don't know how to use it...Can any body help?


I have a same problem as this user had, but I got it fixed by pulled it out, crew out the cover in the back at the bottom, vacuum the dirt (lots of dirt).
Pulled out the ice maker's tray (mine is On/Off switch type), clean the tray and plug back the power plug and put it back in. Did not know anything change until this morning. I heard the noise of ice drop and the water fill sound. I open the side door and saw half of the ice container with ice filled.
I am a happy man. That is all I did. I may just got lucky!


----------

